
Learned treatise (Wikipedia) - fabulist
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Learned_treatise
======
fabulist
I found this because I was curious about the Amicus briefs in Apple's case. I
find it a really fascinating concept that the consensus of a trade's
practitioners can have bearing on the law.

~~~
brudgers
My favorite legal quote:

 _The life of the law has not been logic; it has been experience... The law
embodies the story of a nation 's development through many centuries, and it
cannot be dealt with as if it contained only the axioms and corollaries of a
book of mathematics._ \-- Oliver Wendell Holmes

